# Getting a Promotion



## Verge1993 (13 Aug 2013)

Do Reservist Rank up faster then RegF members?

I had a friend who completed his Reserve BMQ in March of 2009. Year and half later he got his Cpl. Then when he went to Virginia in 2012 on a tasking and he got promoted to MCpl. Is in normal to get to MCpl is just 3 years or is this just a Reserve thing?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Aug 2013)

Sometimes yes, sometimes no.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Aug 2013)

...........or you can search\ read the many threads, already posted, on the subject.

---Staff---


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (22 Aug 2013)

SOP in reserve is 2 years after enrollment date you are cpl. The only conditions are you must be fit and qualified in your trade. Which is why reserve cpl's are notoriously young and inexperienced. Some actually spend two years as a recruit washing hay boxes and become cpl right after DP1.

Only in Canada.


----------



## cupper (22 Aug 2013)

I hit MCpl in just over 3 years, which was somewhat accelerated for the Reserves.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (22 Aug 2013)

Fairly common to hit MCpl in the infantry reserves within 4 years of service. Is this faster than the Reg F? Generally, yes.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Aug 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> I hit MCpl in just over 3 years, which was somewhat accelerated for the Reserves.



I hit MCpl in the Regs in 3 years.  I saw MCpls in 2 RCR with less time in.  

If they deem you to be ready, they will promote you.   If not, then they won't.  Quite simple really.


----------



## cupper (22 Aug 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I hit MCpl in the Regs in 3 years.  I saw MCpls in 2 RCR with less time in.
> 
> If they deem you to be ready, they will promote you.   If not, then they won't.  Quite simple really.



It just seemed that a lot of the promotions to MCpl within my unit during my time in were around the 4 year TI mark. A lot of it may have had to do with hitting the trade qual and JLC/CLC courses at the right times. 

But as you said, If the Powers that be feel you are ready, then you get to put up a maple leaf.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Aug 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I hit MCpl in the Regs in 3 years.  I saw MCpls in 2 RCR with less time in.
> 
> If they deem you to be ready, they will promote you.   If not, then they won't.  Quite simple really.



Kinda ignores CFA0 49-4 direction though.....


----------



## George Wallace (23 Aug 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Kinda ignores CFA0 49-4 direction though.....


How?

Qualified in rank.  Advance promoted, on one year probation, and then subsequently substantiated.  DAPS.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Aug 2013)

Ref Annex A, Table 1 to the CFAO.  Can't remember it word for word but it lays out timelines, etc.  Including DAPS.

Like many CFAOs thought it is severely outdated and I would suspect a DAOD to replace it 'at some point'....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Aug 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Kinda ignores CFA0 49-4 direction though.....


Are we talking today? 




Or eons ago, when the Infantry went behind the Cavalry, so they could pick up equine biofuel to cook their supper?

 ;D

'cause that's when George was promoted a MCpl  :rofl:


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (24 Aug 2013)

I can tell you from my experience of dealing with meriting at the coy level that it is very rare to see anyone promoted to MCpl with 3 years of service onder their belt in the Regs.  Normally you will need a minimum of 3 MOI PER's before you are considered for promotion.  I personally think a more realistic number for promotion to MCpl for most in the Regs is 6-7 years at the top end of the spectrum.  Mind you I am speaking for the infantry here but I can't imagine it is that much different across the board. 

The real difficulty arises in getting the key courses/positions and what stream you are in.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Aug 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> I can tell you from my experience of dealing with meriting at the coy level that it is very rare to see anyone promoted to MCpl with 3 years of service onder their belt in the Regs.  Normally you will need a minimum of 3 MOI PER's before you are considered for promotion.  I personally think a more realistic number for promotion to MCpl for most in the Regs is 6-7 years at the top end of the spectrum.  Mind you I am speaking for the infantry here but I can't imagine it is that much different across the board.
> 
> The real difficulty arises in getting the key courses/positions and what stream you are in.



Times have changed.  The MCpls I witnessed being fast-tracked in 2 RCR were way back in the '80s, where there were twelve month long YTEP crses being run, and those who transferred over to the Regular Force on completion, who showed promise, were quickly loaded onto a ISCC crse and promoted.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Aug 2013)

On of my first CCs in my old reserve unit was a product of a so called "super soldier" program.  Did recruit and BTT (QL3) one summer, STT (QL4, old recce crew cmdr's crse) and CLC the next summer and promoted to MCpl.  The guy wasn't a great MCpl or CC; never had any time to 'grow into it'.  He tried hard and stuff but....


----------



## George Wallace (24 Aug 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> On of my first CCs in my old reserve unit was a product of a so called "super soldier" program.  Did recruit and BTT (QL3) one summer, STT (QL4, old recce crew cmdr's crse) and CLC the next summer and promoted to MCpl.  The guy wasn't a great MCpl or CC; never had any time to 'grow into it'.  He tried hard and stuff but....



We are notorious for preaching one thing and then shooting ourselves in the foot by doing something quite the opposite; promoting people that shouldn't be or are not ready, passing people off course who should fail, etc.  

One of these days we may get it right.


----------



## MikeL (24 Aug 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> I can tell you from my experience of dealing with meriting at the coy level that it is very rare to see anyone promoted to MCpl with 3 years of service onder their belt in the Regs.  Normally you will need a minimum of 3 MOI PER's before you are considered for promotion.  I personally think a more realistic number for promotion to MCpl for most in the Regs is 6-7 years at the top end of the spectrum.  Mind you I am speaking for the infantry here but I can't imagine it is that much different across the board.



It might not be common to get MCpl in 3 years, but it does happen.  A buddy of mine(Reg Inf) became a MCpl in 3 years, he pretty much went from Pte to MCpl. When he came back from PLQ Mod 6 Inf, he was promoted to Cpl and the day after(or 2?) became a MCpl. At 6 years in, he became a Sgt.


----------



## myself.only (24 Aug 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> We are notorious for preaching one thing and then shooting ourselves in the foot by doing something quite the opposite; promoting people that shouldn't be or are not ready, passing people off course who should fail, etc.
> 
> One of these days we may get it right.



IMHO quite often it seems to be tied to the idea that when it comes to performance guidance and developing pers our default solution is: let's make a course for it. 
And then attending that trg = OK problem solved.


----------



## Old EO Tech (24 Aug 2013)

myself.only said:
			
		

> IMHO quite often it seems to be tied to the idea that when it comes to performance guidance and developing pers our default solution is: let's make a course for it.
> And then attending that trg = OK problem solved.



Yes an though we use the term mentor a lot lately, few organizations put it into daily practice and fail to give our people the real valuable experience they need to be successful at the next rank/job.  I'm personally always trying to do this to my subordinates, as we are not doing them any favours by promoting past their real skills/experience, just because they satisfy the min requirements.

Now the Inf are a bit different, though they still need just as much experience as any other Sgt/WO, to succeed.  They do face the problem that it is very easy to burn out/injure infanteers if they don't get out of the Cpl/MCpl rank before their bodies are too beat up. So there is a balance to deal with for them.

Jon


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Aug 2013)

This used to be part of the *old* "Principles of Leadership"....the version I liked that I still carry in my wallet to this day.
_
"Develop the leadership potential of your followers"_


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (25 Aug 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> This used to be part of the *old* "Principles of Leadership"....the version I liked that I still carry in my wallet to this day.
> _
> "Develop the leadership potential of your followers"_



Aye. The one I have on me has that line as well. Printed this summer. You're still up to date!


----------



## dangerboy (25 Aug 2013)

Mr. St-Cyr said:
			
		

> Aye. The one I have on me has that line as well. Printed this summer. You're still up to date!



It has been replaced with "Mentor, educate and develop subordinates", part of the 12 principles of leadership.


----------



## myself.only (25 Aug 2013)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> It has been replaced with "Mentor, educate and develop subordinates", part of the 12 principles of leadership.



Yeah
Sadly it seems someone brought a thesaurus to work one day and thought they'd "improve" the principles by running off at the mouth, hoping to make those that "lead the institution" feel included


----------



## Old EO Tech (26 Aug 2013)

Mr. St-Cyr said:
			
		

> Aye. The one I have on me has that line as well. Printed this summer. You're still up to date!



Yes I still carry the old one as well, as I much like the principle of "Achieve professional competence"  as more and more I see people in leadership positions that are simply have horrible job knowledge and skills and are now in the job of mentoring junior leaders....you can imagine how this is working out :-/

Jon


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Aug 2013)

Cream may rise to the top, but crap floats too...  :rofl:


----------

